# Επισκευή Συσκευών Εικόνας > Τηλεόραση > [Τηλεόραση Toshiba] χωρις εικονα ηχο μονο backlight

## GeorgeSindos

καλησπερα στα μαστορια. Εχω μια τηλεοραση toshiba 40LV933G. Το προβλημα ειναι το εξης:
Βαζοντας την μπριζα αναβει το led κοκκινο (standby) και μετα απο δευτερολεπτα γυριζει μονη της σε κανονικη λειτουργια (led πρασινο) χωρις εικονα ουτε ηχο μονο backlight παραμενοντας σε αυτη την κατασταση.
Υπ οψιν οτι δεν δεχεται καμια εντολη απο το τηλεκοντρολ το οποιο ειναι και το αυθεντικο. 
Πιθανοτατα το προβλημα ειναι στην main αλλα ο προβληματισμος  μου ειναι χρειαζεται καποιο update firmware και αν ναι πως γινεται στην συγκεκριμενη ή χρειαζεται αλλαγη η  main?

Σας ευχαριστω ολους εκ των προτερων.20170221_183925.jpg20170221_183934.jpg

----------


## GeorgeZ

Από τροφοδοτικό πως είσαι;

----------


## GeorgeSindos

Ερχονται κανονικα ολες οι τασεις. Λες να ξεφευγει τιποτα?

----------


## GeorgeSindos

περνω κανονικα τα 12v τα 5v και τα 24v

----------


## StratosM

Έχω σχεδόν το ίδιο πρόβλημα σε μια άλλη Toshiba. Βάζοντας την στην πρίζα, ανάβει απευθείας, δηλαδή απευθείας πράσινο λαμπάκι. Ta backlights δουλεύουν αλλά δε δείχνει τπτ. Τηλεκοντρόλ και κουμπιά απ το πλάι δεν κάνουν τπτ.
Δοκίμασε εδώ: http://www.dl.toshiba.com/DLY/index....ion=GB&lang=en
να κάνεις το update με τις οδηγίες που θα σου βγάλει κι ελπίζω να είσαι τυχερός, σε μένα δεν έκανε τπτ. Εγώ βέβαια έχω και άλλες τάσεις. Παίρνω τα 12v αλλά όχι τα 5v και ψάχνω ακόμα. Έχω υποψίες για ένα EPROM reset, και μετά όπου με βγάλει..

----------


## DARIO

Τρια πραγματα μπορει να ειναι! Πρωτον η ραμ σου να εχει πεθανει και να μην μπορει να φορτωνει σωστα η λαθος δεδομενα απο χτυπημενο firmware, δευτερον το ιδιο το τσιπ να χρειαζεται reflow και τριτον τροφοδοσια στο ic που κανει switch την εικονα απο διαφορες πηγες οπως av hmdi vga κτλπ. Δοκιμασε να ζεστανεις το κεντρικο τσιπ με πιστολακι για τα μαλλια για λιγο μεχρι να φτασει 200 βαθμους. Αστο να κρυωσει λιγο γυρο στουσ 100 δλδ να μπορεις να το πιανεις για δευτερολεπτα και βαλτο στην πριζα. Αν εχεις εικονα θες απλα reflow. Επισης δες αν ανταποκρινεται στο τηλεχειριστηριο δλδ σβηνει και αναβει.

----------


## andyferraristi

> Δοκιμασε να ζεστανεις το κεντρικο τσιπ με πιστολακι για τα μαλλια για λιγο μεχρι να φτασει 200 βαθμους.


Ρε DARIO πως θα μπορέσει να το ζεστάνει μέχρι τους 200 με πιστολάκι για τα μαλλιά ???

----------


## GeorgeSindos

Στρατο αυτο που μου λες μπορει να γινει μονο στην περιπτωση που εχω εικονα. Εγω δεν εχω εικονα οποτε δεν μπορω να κάνω τιποτα.

DARIO πως θα καταλαβω οτι εχει φτασει 200 βαθμους? Λιγο δυσκολο το βλεπω να φτανει με το πιστολακι τετοια θερμοκρασια.

----------


## Panoss

> Δοκιμασε να ζεστανεις το κεντρικο τσιπ με πιστολακι για τα μαλλια για λιγο μεχρι να φτασει 200 βαθμους.


Dario, μπέρδεψες το heat gun...
e2c2b965-887e-4e2a-b519-fb72e31bb349_1000.jpg

...με το πιστολάκι για τα μαλλιά...
c10111396-1.jpg

ΜΗΝ ΤΑ ΒΑΖΕΙΣ ΔΙΠΛΑ - ΔΙΠΛΑ!

Πρέπει να 'χεις κάνει φοβερό μαλλί πάντως, ε; Μαλλί της φωτιάς... :Lol:

----------


## StratosM

[QUOTE=GeorgeSindos;585367]Στρατο αυτο που μου λες μπορει να γινει μονο στην περιπτωση που εχω εικονα. Εγω δεν εχω εικονα οποτε δεν μπορω να κάνω τιποτα. 

Φίλε κοίτα ούτε σε μένα έπιασε, αλλά σ' αυτό το video
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=13N3Y2gy4BY&t=224s ο τύπος μετά το toshiba logo έχει μόνο backlight. Φαντάζομαι πως αν πιάσει το update, θα σου πετάξει την εικόνα αυτή.

http://support.toshiba.ca/support/ce...057/image4.jpg

 Δε χάνεις κάτι να το αποκλείσεις σαν περίπτωση.

----------


## GeorgeSindos

Θα προσπαθησω να το κανω αλλα το θεμα ειναι οτι η τηλεοραση ουτε το logo δεν μου δινει. Μονο backlight. Θα επανερθω μετα την προσπαθεια. Ευχαριστω για τις απαντησεις.

----------


## StratosM

Φίλε δεν ξέρω αν το δοκίμασες... αλλά τελικά δουλεύει. Ακόμα και να μην έχεις εικόνα και εφόσον σου πετάει το toshiba logo στην αρχή... όταν θα κάνεις το update αναβοσβήνει το led. Δε χρειάζεται να έχεις εικόνα. Όπως και να χει περίμενε να σταματήσει να αναβοσβήνει το led κι ακολούθα την υπόλοιπη διαδικασία. (στο site της toshiba λέει περίπου 5 λεπτά)

edit:
Οκ τώρα διάβασα το τελευταίο post σου... Άρα είμαστε στην ίδια μοίρα. Ούτε εγώ έχω logo ενώ στην αρχή-αρχή είχα.
To update έγινε σε μένα, τώρα τουλάχιστον τα κουμπιά δουλεύουν αλλά κι εγώ έχω μόνο backlight. Συνδέοντας laptop παίζοντας μουσική με την ΤV με HDMI καλώδιο, το laptop βλέπει την tv, αλλά ούτε εικόνα, ούτε ήχος, όσο και να πατάω να αλλάξει source και φωνή. Βρήκες κάποια άκρη?

----------


## GeorgeSindos

Φιλε Στρατο καλημερα. Δεν εβγαλα ακρη γιατι την εχω στην ακρη εδω και μηνες. Παρολα αυτα οταν θα βρω χρονο θα το δοκιμασω αλλα δυστυχως δεν μου δινει περιθωρια οπως προειπα να κανω τιποτα. Βαζω την πριζα απο standby το led γυριζει σε κανονικη λειτουργια μονη της (χωρις να πατησω καποιο κουμπι, πρασινο led) αναβει το backlight χωρις logo χωρις εικονα χωρις ηχο.

----------


## StratosM

Γεια σου Γιωργο, μπας και την έχεις ακόμα την τηλεόραση;
Ψάχνω να βρω το AUO chipακι U209 θέση τερμα δεξια στην ctrl board του πανελ τι κωδικό έχει γιατί κάηκε και δε φαίνεται.
Η δικιά μου είναι 39T01-C03
Πήρα να δοκιμάσω από 39T06-C00 που μου φάνηκαν πανομοιότυπες αλλά μάλλον δεν κάνει... αυτό που έβαλα ήταν το P301-16

----------


## GeorgeSindos

καλημερα φιλε μου. Οταν λες ctrl board του πανελ εννοεις την πλακετα που ειναι ενσωματωμενη με το πανελ αν δεν κανω λάθος.

Το πανελ το έχω και σιγουρα δουλευει κανονικα. Αν θέλεις ολο το πανελ ειναι το ΛΤΑ400ΗΜ01

----------


## StratosM

Ναι την πλακέτα που ναι ενσωματωμένη και συγκεκριμένα την δεξιά (όπως κοιτάς την TV από πίσω). Θέλω να του αλλάξω το τσιπάκι στη θέση U209 πρώτα (περισσότερο για να καλύψω την περιέργειά μου), αλλά δεν έχω τον κωδικό του τσιπ καθώς αυτό που ήταν πάνω κάηκε και δε φαίνεται πλέον

----------


## GeorgeSindos

Δεν υπαρχει περιπτωση να χαλασω ολοκληρο πανελ την στιγμη που ειναι λειτουργικο για ενα ολοκληρωμενο. Αν θελεις ολο το πανελ κανενα προβλημα.

----------


## StratosM

Οχι ρε προς θεού!  :Very Happy:  Μόνο τον κωδικό από το chip που έχει στη θέση U209 θέλω!
Θα το παραγγείλω

----------


## GeorgeSindos

Θα το δω αυριο αν προλαβω και θα σε πω.

----------


## zaico13

Καλησπέρα φίλε,
Χρειάζεσε επαναπρογραμματισμό της ΕΕPROM, άμα θέλεις στείλε μου pm να κανονίσουμε να μου την στείλεις να στην φτιάξω.

----------

